# Beer from fridge water dispenser



## Micko71 (27/9/15)

Hey guys, 

Just wondering if anyone has tried it ? I just got a new fridge so I'm gonna try using the dispenser in the the old one for beer. I should be able to just put the solenoid valve inside just behind the dispenser and plumb the beer to it. I'll use an stc 1000 to keep the freezer at desired temp so the beer line doesn't freeze up with the keg in freezer side. 

Any ideas ? Cheers.


----------



## fletcher (27/9/15)

that. is. amazing.

please update with pics if you give it a crack.


----------



## trevgale (27/9/15)

As long as the line from the keg was long enough and the tap didn't create too much turbulence it would probably work.


----------



## thebigtwist (28/9/15)

Would it wreck the Pump for the fridge ?


----------



## Micko71 (29/9/15)

thebigtwist said:


> Would it wreck the Pump for the fridge ?


I don't think there's a pump ? The water comes out from the tap pressure. And the beer will come out from the gas bottle pressure so I guess I can dial it down so it's not too heady. 

I was also thinking I can put a solenoid inside the fridge side just after the water bottle( which chills the water ) so it's all plumbed up the same (virtually) and I can still hook up water for the ice maker. Then I can just leave the fridge run normally and I'll fit a 50l keg inside the fridge side. Getting all excited now. Just need to spare some time to get started. I'll post pics as it begins.


----------



## Mardoo (29/9/15)

Why wouldn't you just hook the beer up to the ice maker too?


----------



## NikZak (29/9/15)

you could always just remove the ice-maker panel and install a new panel with two (or more) beer taps in it, simple and effective, no solenoids needed

or do you want it to look like a standard fridge (albeit with a temperature readout on the door)


----------



## Micko71 (30/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Why wouldn't you just hook the beer up to the ice maker too?


Yea I was going to but I'm guessing it would get all gummed up eventually. And the novelty would prob wear off pretty quickly but I did have visions of beer ice cubes. Lol.


----------



## Micko71 (30/9/15)

NikZak said:


> you could always just remove the ice-maker panel and install a new panel with two (or more) beer taps in it, simple and effective, no solenoids needed
> 
> or do you want it to look like a standard fridge (albeit with a temperature readout on the door)


Yea I've already got a kegerator. I wanted it to look like a fridge as I'm going to set it up at a mates place as a surprise when he gets back from hols. In the boat shed. Should be a good surprise.


----------



## Mr B (30/9/15)

Micko71 said:


> Yea I've already got a kegerator. I wanted it to look like a fridge as I'm going to set it up at a mates place as a surprise when he gets back from hols. In the boat shed. Should be a good surprise.



The surprise is that you've moved in?

h34r:


----------



## Micko71 (30/9/15)

Haha. I wish. House sitting. He got home today and I wasn't quick enough. But he's happy for the setup. It's def gonna happen. Cool.


----------



## Tex N Oz (30/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Why wouldn't you just hook the beer up to the ice maker too?


Hey!! This beer is warm!! *plop! plop!" a couple of these beer cubes will cool it down.... Genius


----------

